# Form 80 Question



## kitkat5583 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi,

I got contacted by CO today for Form-80, PCC and Medical. Had some questions regarding Form 80. Can someone please guide me on this ?

1) (Form 80) The "Employment" section (Q20) has a column for "Your Occupation and Duties". Do we need to enter the full job description again here or the Job designation is enough ?

2) (Form 80) The "Education" section (Q21) has a column for "Full name of course and Supervisor details". Here do we really need to provide a supervisor detail from the college? For me getting a reference would really be difficult now.

3)The "IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf" document, says "Please provide a full curriculum Vitae/Resume: for employment and for study". I hope this only means that we need to provide these details in Form 80 itself not some seperate document like Job Resume. Please suggest


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. Just the Job designation or a short summary should do.

2. I think that supervisor thing is for those with research/ thesis - i.e. PhD graduates. The column header reads "Full name of course or description of research/Thesis and supervisor details (no abbreviations)"

3. I've read many here providing their CV under "Work Experience" category.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

*Date of birth field*

I've just started to fill Form 80 myself and the date field already has "/" but there is no way I can input characters to appear between these "/"

See attached images.

How did you all manage this? Do you think the way it looks in my first image would be fine?


----------



## kitkat5583 (Jun 3, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I've just started to fill Form 80 myself and the date field already has "/" but there is no way I can input characters to appear between these "/"
> 
> See attached images.
> 
> How did you all manage this? Do you think the way it looks in my first image would be fine?


The correct way is to use "-"as separators like for 1/1/2015, type 01-Jan-2015. The form will auto correct itself.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Still not happening. Guess I will have to install Windows and try using Adobe :doh:


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Still not happening. Guess I will have to install Windows and try using Adobe :doh:


Just dont put any / or commas .. 

Say for 10 november 1950 type 10 10 1950, it will auto adjust.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> Just dont put any / or commas ..
> 
> Say for 10 november 1950 type 10 10 1950, it will auto adjust.


Image in post#3 show just that. The problem it seems is because of not using Adobe with Windows.


----------



## kitkat5583 (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes. Mostly it will be that only. On windows, with adobe it works.


----------



## kitkat5583 (Jun 3, 2015)

One more question here. 
For "Employment" section (Q20), my details are going beyond one page. What should i do ?
Should i write rest of the details in "Part T - Additional information" or should i just duplicate the Q20 page and attach it next to Q20 page. But i think this would be like tampering with the original Form. 

Please suggest.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Image in post#3 show just that. The problem it seems is because of not using Adobe with Windows.


Keeda , it's better to take printout and fill it by pen and scan it. If you want to fill on your system use any pdf editor tool which will help u in entering details properly. But while filling form space is not sufficient for some sections. So it's good to use pen by which u can adjust your words size according to the space available.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

John_dh said:


> Keeda , it's better to take printout and fill it by pen and scan it. If you want to fill on your system use any pdf editor tool which will help u in entering details properly. But while filling form space is not sufficient for some sections. So it's good to use pen by which u can adjust your words size according to the space available.


Thanks. I could get this to work on an old laptop with Windows I had lying around.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Image in post#3 show just that. The problem it seems is because of not using Adobe with Windows.


I have filled the Form 80 myself and have come across this issue.
If the date you have to fill is 1st January 2016, enter it as 01-01-2016. The form will accept this format.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I've just started to fill Form 80 myself and the date field already has "/" but there is no way I can input characters to appear between these "/"
> 
> See attached images.
> 
> How did you all manage this? Do you think the way it looks in my first image would be fine?


Hi Keeda,

I am also filling this form roght now...and finally find a way out.Always fill the dates as this:-

DD-MMM-YYYY,Say 10-AUG-2015(ash included),it will accept and will display perfect..i am doing it myself


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Still not happening. Guess I will have to install Windows and try using Adobe :doh:


Keedaaaa- that darn windows makes you do :hurt: 

The one used "doh" made me fall off the chair!! You couldn't say it better!
Have fun with Form 80 & let god give you all the strength to complete it. 

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

DesiBabu said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I am also filling this form roght now...and finally find a way out.Always fill the dates as this:-
> 
> DD-MMM-YYYY,Say 10-AUG-2015(ash included),it will accept and will display perfect..i am doing it myself


Thanks. I had tried all that. Didn't work because I was using eVince on Linux. eVince, okular, etc... all available tools do work, but its just this date field that causes a problem. Adobe discontinued support for Linux long back and their reader/ reader-DC is not officially available for Linux. The only option left for me was to go back to Windows (after about half a decade) and use Adobe to fill the form. Needless to say, I spent most of the weekend understanding Windows  and could not get time to finish completing the forms. I hope to finish them this weekend.


----------



## ker258 (Aug 17, 2015)

hello. when the medicals and PCC have already been submitted, is there a need for a form 80?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
there is no relation between Form 80 ,PCC and medicals.
all are independent requirements.
though PCC and medicals are mandatory Form 80 is not.
it may or may not be requested by the CO for your application.
hence to avoid CO asking for it and hoping for a direct grant people tend to fill and upload the Form 80 upfront.

Simply saying. PCC and medicals you have to do compulsory. Form 80 is your choice.



ker258 said:


> hello. when the medicals and PCC have already been submitted, is there a need for a form 80?


----------



## NomieM (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi is there a 2015 version of Form 80?


----------



## kitkat5583 (Jun 3, 2015)

NomieM said:


> Hi is there a 2015 version of Form 80?


There is a link in immi website, where all these forms can be downloaded. They must be latest one only, when u download from there


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> there is no relation between Form 80 ,PCC and medicals.
> all are independent requirements.
> though PCC and medicals are mandatory Form 80 is not.
> ...


I got an ITA for 190 last week. My wife and child(1 year old) will be accompanying me. Should I have to fill up form 80 and 1221 for my wife as well?

Regards,

Arif


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

nevergone said:


> I got an ITA for 190 last week. My wife and child(1 year old) will be accompanying me. Should I have to fill up form 80 and 1221 for my wife as well?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Arif


Form 80 and 1221 aren't mandatory, but completing and submitting them upfront may avoid delays later if your CO was to ask for them.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

My wife has applied for the partner visa from India 309.. and We received an email requesting for Form 80

IMMI Request for online Form 80

is this a good sign ?.. 
Does this mean CO is allocated ?
after how many days we can expect a grant letter?


----------

